# Dikhololo



## Dikhololo-Owner (Aug 15, 2007)

I have owned numerous resorts in South Africa and I have to say that Dikhololo by far is the best resort to work with when it comes time to pay maint fees and all the staff is so prompt in depositing my weeks into RCI.  I recomend Dikhololo to anyone including my friends and family.

Dikhololo exchanges excellent with RCI !!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Laurie (Aug 15, 2007)

I'm still waiting on your offer to purchase mine...


----------



## Pat H (Aug 15, 2007)

Dikhololo-Owner said:


> I have owned numerous resorts in South Africa and I have to say that Dikhololo by far is the best resort to work with when it comes time to pay maint fees and all the staff is so prompt in depositing my weeks into RCI.  I recomend Dikhololo to anyone including my friends and family.
> 
> Dikhololo exchanges excellent with RCI !!!!!!!!!!!!



You are definitely living in the past. DIK is no longer an excellent, great or even good trader in RCI anymore.


----------



## Dikhololo-Owner (Aug 15, 2007)

*Dikhololo Exchanges*

Dear Pat,

    No need to be rude, my friends and I do wonderful exchanges with are Dikhololo's....  Sorry if it is not working out for you.

Can't please some people anytime!:hysterical:


----------



## Pat H (Aug 15, 2007)

Dikhololo-Owner said:


> Dear Pat,
> 
> No need to be rude, my friends and I do wonderful exchanges with are Dikhololo's....  Sorry if it is not working out for you.
> 
> Can't please some people anytime!:hysterical:



Just stating the facts. Your posts are very suspect.


----------



## TUGBrian (Aug 15, 2007)

said individual is a timeshare reseller...and no longer participates on the board.


----------



## Kathleen (Aug 16, 2007)

Hello All,

I have no complaints about my DIK week. I am more than pleased with the trades and the staff  in SA.

What a bargain!

Kathleen


----------



## derb (Aug 16, 2007)

In the past 2 years the DIK trading value nose dived so I put them in my points account.  The 08 Dik weeks though traded like the Diks of old.  I hope things have turned around.


----------



## Laurie (Aug 16, 2007)

The problem with Dik deposits into RCI is that trade power for the SAME week is wildly swinging year to year like a pendulum. My 2007 week did good, so I asked for the same week for 2008 - which turns out to be pretty weak. 

So until/unless RCI starts assigning some consistent trade power for same weeks, the best use of this timeshare is for folks with RCI points, who can deposit into weeks in good years, and points in bad years. Guess I need a points account!

Maybe here is RCI's complex new trade power formula: any week that traded good last year will be bad the following year, and vice versa.


----------



## PaulT (Aug 17, 2007)

derb said:


> In the past 2 years the DIK trading value nose dived so I put them in my points account. The 08 Dik weeks though traded like the Diks of old. I hope things have turned around.


 
Derb, what 08 weeks did DIK Give you for deposit?  Like many others here, the trading power on my 2 weeks at DIK have gone to nothing.

And, to a large degree, I can understand why.  I was there in June and other than some very friendly people, the t/s is very blah and not much to  write home about.  But, the game viewing was a wonderful experience.


----------



## AwayWeGo (Aug 19, 2007)

*Lost Dikhololo "Tiger Trader" Link Found ?*

Hey, did the TUG Grand Pro ever discover what happened to the missing Dikhololo "Tiger Trader" link from way back ? 

Just wondering. 

-- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​


----------



## derb (Aug 27, 2007)

Both my 08 weeks were 04/04/2008


----------



## gator (Sep 4, 2007)

*Dik Hawaii*

I am spending two months in Hawaii this winter, and two months next winter. All using SA timeshares.  Dik units always get me Hawaii and Sedona, the two places I go.


----------



## shar (Oct 11, 2007)

I was also able to trade to Hawaii with a Dik for next year. We went to Orange Lake this year and had a beautiful two bedroom condo with a Dik trade. ( Of course the saleperson told me I was very lucky to get this OL trade.) I have no complaints. I still think you can get a great trade into Florida and not pay much in MF.

Shar


----------



## carl2591 (Oct 25, 2007)

*trading with a Flex red DIK week.*

not as strong as past years for sure.. Getting into OLCC is not that hard with a DIK week. I have done it and stayed at North Village to boot. 

Now try to get a Myrtle Beach Summer week   FORGITABOUTIT.... Orlando, williamsburg, branson etc   no problema..

My dik week is trading as good or as bad as a week 37 Sands Beach Club 2 bd ocean front week.  I am look at NC mountains in Jan /feb and they both get 11 units. every so often the SBC pull one or two more..

same with my Sudula Lodge white one bedroom just aboiut the same as DIK


----------



## trice01 (Nov 9, 2007)

*Deja Vu*

Reminds me of a time back about 10 years ago when someone here was pumping "Mount Amazing" aka Mt. Amanzi. Turned out they were on the Board of Directors there and were taking over the resort. The "Texas" postmark is a big clue, considering that the shill operation was based there.


----------

